# Frog?



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

Is there a frog that can live in a completely water environment?

Freshwater.


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

African dwarf frogs and african clawed frogs can. 
http://allaboutfrogs.org/info/species/clawedordwarf.html


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

And you can keep African Dwarf Frogs with all but the smallest fish - Like livebearer fry.

African Clawed Frogs cannot be safely kept with fish. Any fish that they won't eat will probably eat them. I mean, maybe Pacu or Uaru would work, but do you really want a community tank with some 5" frogs and some 2' fish?

Albinos are, to date, always clawed, never dwarf.


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

Alright. The salesman at Petsmart sold me a white frog that was in the same tank as the danios. He's really small (size of a quarter). You are telling me this fish is going to grow up and eat the other fish? How long do I have until he does that?


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

u definitely got a clawed one, im not sure how fast they grow but they will eat fish twice their size, so most fish already are at risk in ur tank


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

So at lunch I decided to root out the frog and put him in the quarantine tank.

Appearantly this guy was sick when I got him. He is no longer white. He looks like a normal brown frog. I left him in the tank, but in a breeder net until I can get some pictures and identify him better.

I got him at petsmart. He was in the same tank as the danios.


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

the one easy way to tell between the two species is that african dwarf frogs have webbing between their front toes and african clawed frogs do not.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi i have 3 african dwarf frogs and their in a 55 gallon tank with other fish. these don't grow that big will they.


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

no african dwarf frogs grow to about 1.5 inches.


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

Lindsey88 said:


> the one easy way to tell between the two species is that African dwarf frogs have webbing between their front toes and African clawed frogs do not.


Yay!! I have webbing!!


Will this frog kill my cherry shrimp population?

Thanks for the easy info to identify my frog.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

verbosity said:


> Lindsey88 said:
> 
> 
> > the one easy way to tell between the two species is that African dwarf frogs have webbing between their front toes and African clawed frogs do not.
> ...


It might make life hard for your shrimp. While it probably can't take down an adult most of the time, it might after moulting, and it will surely eat any young'uns.


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

mine left my ghost shrimp alone so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

MY frog is still in the breeder.. He/She doesn't seem to be interested in the shrimp pellets, flakes, algea wafers, or the freeze dry brine shrimp...

Is he just not hungry or what?


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

They only eat food that sinks. I give mine freeze dried blood worms which I sink myself by holding underwater until they are water logged. Frogs definatly don't eat algae or flakes.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Mine are getting fat and happy on a rotating diet of frozen bloodworms, frozen spirulina brine shrimp, sinking catfish pellets, and "frog treats" which are shrimp & kelp, I believe. Also, any betta pellets that the betta ignores sink after a while and they seem to clean those up. They don't touch the catfish pellets until they're waterlogged enough to break up a bit.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

i never see my frogs eat, but they do eat fallen stuff so i think they are like a type of scavenger.


----------



## teh13371 (Dec 10, 2007)

i am soon about to get some african dwarf frogs, and they are completely white. the picture says that they are african dwarf frogs, and are like that, but im not so sure after reading this. im not sure that they have webbed feet yet, but im making sure they dont (uncertainface). and do they eat plants? i am soon getting java moss, and my other plants are dying, so i need this plant


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

White ones are always african clawed frogs which grow 5 inches long and will eat fish. 

African dwarf frogs - webbing between front toes, come in ONLY brown
African clawed frogs - no webbing between front toes come in brown or albino


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

My frog was solid white when I got him...


I guess he was stressed. He is now normal colored in my tank.


----------

